# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  portionen

## frank_rt

ich habe jetzt schon öfters thaifood gegessen. was mir aber aufviel, die menge essen pro portion. ich bin zwar immer grad so satt geworden. gewundert hat es mich aber schon. ist das normal, oder essen thais öfter als wir aus dach.

----------


## schiene

Ja,Thais essen 5-7 mal am Tag. Große Portionen wie wir sie kennen sind nicht üblich.

----------


## frank_rt

das dachte ich mir fast. nach spätestens 2 stunden hab ich dann schon wieder hunger.
irgendwan werde ich mich an die härteren essen rantrauen.
ist mir zwar im moment nicht wohl dabei. wenn es aber die thai`s nicht umhaut, hab ich glaube ich gute chancen es auch zu überleben.

----------

